# Pug and Parrot - LOTS!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just some pictures of my pug Susie, and Ruby the lory.












































































































































































Susie was mid-shake here lol!!














































Pretty Susie...


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

They are adorable!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

i love pugs and she is soooo cute, great pics xx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

love it!! esp the ones of the pug with a huge smile on her face!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Awww, they made my LOL for real!! Susie has such a comical little face. She looks like a sweetheart...and Im not usually a Pug fan!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, your pug is so cute, and the bird is such stunning colours,


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all!

Susie is a sweetie, such a happy baby


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

aww they are so cute!what kind of parrot is that?the colouring is gorgeous!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Ruby is a black capped lory


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_They really are fantastic photos......They seem to have a good bond between them_


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

what brill pictures! they certainly made me smile!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Those were some great pictures, especially love the ones of the dog and the parrot together...made me giggle:wink:


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Squirty poo!

lol seriously where did you get your Lory from, I've been looking for a while but I can't find any HR (I was wanting a Black Cap too). How do you find them as pets?


----------



## small dogs (Mar 18, 2010)

great pics!love love love that pic of them staring at each other!


----------

